# Vegemite banned



## TATTRAT (Oct 21, 2006)

In a move sure to outrage three people in the US, the importation and sale of Vegemite has been banned.

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,20623973-2,00.html


I really think there are other things they( the U.S.) should worry about, like lifting the ban on foie gras.


----------



## Buck (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey TATT, is Vegemite anything like Marmite?  I smelled the latter once and it made me want to hurl!
Buck


----------



## lulu (Oct 21, 2006)

Vegemite is less strong and paler.  I prefer it to Marite, but I am English and I am hoping my DH and the other brits don't throw things at me for admitting that.

You know you are meant to use it sparingly Buck?  Its an aquired taste though.  I only like either plain, my neices like theirs with peanut butter.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 21, 2006)

I travel all the time and unless they have folate sniffing dogs (Vegemite's banned ingredient which I find  hard to believe--STUPID)  I don't think that you have to worry-----I was in Dallas 2 weeks ago and 2 dogs were crying all over this woman's luggage and agents didn't even ask her to open them up--just asked her if she had had meat or something else in them recently.  She said yes, and they let her go------I guess you have to fit a "profile" for them to go that extra step.

OK--I'm going to digress a bit just because it's a fact confirmed by a friend of mine in the air flight business and confirmed by my many years of travel---if you travel on a one way ticket especially internationally you are going to be held up at most checkpoints. It happened to me because I lived overseas my mother-in-law was dying and I didn't know how long I was going to be in the states. Expect it and allow at least 20-30 minutes extra in your schedule. It looks suspicious and they will have you all but strip down naked and then put you in a box where they blow supersonic air on you.  If they stamp 4 stars on your ticket--it's strip down time!!  And for some reason they are evasive when you ask them is the reason they are doing this is because you are travelling on a one way ticket.  Ok, sorry for being off the topic--just wanted to warn you.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 21, 2006)

Vegemite is an acquired taste.  I was sent Vegemite crackers from a friend in Australia and they were pretty good - though I couldn't eat but a couple at a time.  A TAD of Vegemite on toast was ok - but only for a couple bites.  I guess that's why our US children don't have rosy cheeks - they don't eat Vegemite!


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 21, 2006)

why was it banned?


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 21, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> why was it banned?




...Kraft spokeswoman Joanna Scott said: "The (US) Food and Drug Administration doesn't allow the import of Vegemite simply because the recipe does have the addition of folic acid.'' 



in short, I don't get it either.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 21, 2006)

Banned due to lack of interest.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 21, 2006)

Never mind, Ozzies - send it to me. I love it ( well I prefer Marmite, but they're about the same). Marmite spread _very thin_ on your toast is great for breakfast. A teaspoon of marmite in your gravy - heaven! Add marmite to soups, drink hot marmite on a cold night, mix in a little marmite with your hamburger meat. Yes, I love it. 

Perhaps Australia will take reprisals and ban the import of Tang and Koolaid LOL!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 21, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> why was it banned?



Click on the link and read the article.  It's not long.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 21, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Click on the link and read the article.  It's not long.



thanks, i have no idea why i didnt click it to begin with.


spent 3 hours moving furniture today, im a little out of it

cheers


----------



## daisy (Oct 21, 2006)

Interesting, since Vegemite is no longer a truly Australian product - since Kraft (an American company) bought it some years ago!! 

Ah well, all the more for us Aussies!


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 21, 2006)

Plenty on sale here in the UK.... even if it less popular than the UK's own Marmite.  Couldn't do without Marmite..   We have had it shipped to wherever we have lived around the globe.   I make do with Vegemite when I visit my family in Australia


----------



## Ellen (Oct 21, 2006)

Vegemite is my choice every time.  To use it don't spread, dab.  Thick toast with butter melting into it, then just dab a little here and there.  Heaven.  A sandy, dabbed with vegemite, and lots iceburg lettuce. Paradise.  A bit in the gravy, a bit in the meatballs, a bit in the cottage pie. People who don't like are generally using it wrong.


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 21, 2006)

I am not really certain what Vegemite is but I have looked at some of the replies from your Post and now I understand what it is.

Happy Saturday.


----------



## Little Miss J (Oct 21, 2006)

I just saw on the news this morning that it has been banned in the US.  I do feel sorry for those Aussies living in the US that are going to have to go without and those in America that have aquired a taste for it.  

As an Aussie I have to admit that I spread my vegemite on toast, not dab, I do spread thinly... but I love the stuff.   Aren't too keen on the vegemite flavoured biscuits though


----------



## Chopstix (Oct 22, 2006)

Found vegemite as an item in a hotel breakfast buffet somewhere.  I slathered it on my toast thinking it was like Nutella.  _Big mistake_.  I gagged and my toast almost flew off my hand by automatic reflex.  It was so salty and indescribable.  I didn't know you were supposed to spread it real thin.  Anyway, I'm willing to try it again next time, albeit with a lot of caution.


----------



## attie (Oct 22, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> Never mind, Ozzies - send it to me. I love it ( well I prefer Marmite, but they're about the same). Marmite spread _very thin_ on your toast is great for breakfast. A teaspoon of marmite in your gravy - heaven! Add marmite to soups, drink hot marmite on a cold night, mix in a little marmite with your hamburger meat. Yes, I love it.
> 
> Perhaps Australia will take reprisals and ban the import of Tang and Koolaid LOL!!


Like all Australians I was bred on it, it is part of our staple diet. http://http://cockeyed.com/inside/vegemite/vegemite.html is a required taste for the non believers as you will see by this link, you either like it or loath it. It has hundreds of uses and for the untrained, the best way to appreciate its unique flavour is to do what Clive says. 
Ah! well, all the more for me.

PS. Vegemite beats Marmite hands down any day.


----------



## daisy (Oct 22, 2006)

Marmite is stronger and more coarse in flavour and texture than Vegemite. Vegemite is stronger and more coarse in flavour and texture than Promite. 

Promite takes the prize. It's much sweeter than the others, too. And less salty. 

Yep, the trick with Vegemite et al is to use them sparingly - a thin scraping. And it's not a taste for the sweet-tooths amongst us. That's why we give it to babies from a very early age. Helps keep the dentists a bit poorer, as the kids don't develop a sweet-tooth. Well, that's the idea, anyway!

Vegemite is a great gravy-browner. If you want your stews to have a nice brown gravy, add a teaspoonful or so of it. 

If you're partial in winter to a 'beef tea' as a hot drink, flavoured with salt and pepper, you can use a teaspoon or so of Vegemite to a cup, and top up with boiling water. Stir well. Supposed to be a good brew for an invalid, like gruel.

It's very high in B vitamins. It was fed, on their release, by the jarful to Australian (and other) soldiers who had been starved in Japanese prisoner-of-war camps during WW2 to treat beri-beri. Worked a treat.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 22, 2006)

attie said:
			
		

> PS. Vegemite beats Marmite hands down any day.


 

In your dreams, mate, in your dreams.


----------



## attie (Oct 22, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> In your dreams, mate, in your dreams.


Hey Clive, there you are  
Well, us blokes will be eating Vegemite and you blokes will be eating Marmite so guess who's going to win the ashes


----------



## Chef_Jen (Oct 22, 2006)

hahah never fear clive im here (( wow deja vu from last year))

Firstly Marmite of vegemite

and WE WILL win...errr my freddy will win the ashes


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 22, 2006)

As to what it is and where it came from...  CLICK HERE


----------



## attie (Oct 23, 2006)

Great research Andy, 
Hey Clive!, you must read it, I liked the bit "Only Pommies and xxxxxxx ate Marmite" LOL


----------



## TexanFrench (Oct 23, 2006)

Folic Acid is also known as vitamin B-9; naturally occurring in many foods. Odd that it would cause something to be banned.  But I doubt that this is going to cause any big protests in the USA.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 23, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> In your dreams, mate, in your dreams.


 
Awww, you beat me to it, Cliveb! 
As a Scot, I am strictly neutral re cricket.

And here's the URL for a Marmite lovers' tribute site!  http://www.ilovemarmite.com/


----------



## attie (Oct 23, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Awww, you beat me to it, Cliveb!
> As a Scot, I am strictly neutral re cricket.
> 
> And here's the URL for a Marmite lovers' tribute site! http://www.ilovemarmite.com/


 
  cough! cough! [clears the throat]
Note :-  "Old marmite can turn hard and lose its gooey spreadability,"
Vegemite doesn't do that, it stays good forever.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 23, 2006)

A very poor imitation of Marmite, IMHO.....  Still, it is a COPY, and isn't imitation supposed to be the sincerest form of flattery?


----------



## lulu (Oct 23, 2006)

If you mix marmite with butter it is a bit weaker and more easily spread.  DH hates that but I prefer it.....Nigella Lawson recommends it in one of her books -for kids party sandwiches because it is so easy to spread like that.


----------



## bjcotton (Oct 23, 2006)

As someone once said [I think it was Cliveb], if it's an acquired taste it isn't meant to be eaten  .

I think I've discovered why Australians eat Vegemite...it's from brewing beer      Right Attie?


----------



## QSis (Oct 23, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> As to what it is and where it came from... CLICK HERE


 
Thanks for that, Andy.  I had NO idea what everyone was talking about.  Now, of course, I'm curious to try some!

I am imagining the same sort of consistency and saltiness of "Better than Boullion".  With more of a yeasty, hopsy flavor.  

Am I close?

Lee


----------



## jennyema (Oct 23, 2006)

daisy said:
			
		

> If you're partial in winter to a 'beef tea' as a hot drink, flavoured with salt and pepper, you can use a teaspoon or so of Vegemite to a cup, and top up with boiling water. Stir well. Supposed to be a good brew for an invalid, like gruel.


 

I thought beef tea was made with Bovril?

At least the Bovril people think so.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 23, 2006)

Bovril is a little more liquid than Marmite, Jennyema...  But both can be used.  The two companies are rivals - and lots of people use bovril on toast, simply cos it does spread more easily.  But Marmite is best for toast!


----------



## jennyema (Oct 23, 2006)

I like Vegemite, Marmite and Bovril !!   But I used to suck on boullion cubes as a kid.

I would think you'd use a beef product for beef tea?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 23, 2006)

Jen - I think when beef tea was first mentioned it had quotes around it - so it was the same technique process to make it but using this stuff instead of Bovril.  The quotation marks were key in this instance.  You thinkin' like an attorney again????


----------



## Shunka (Oct 23, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> I like Vegemite, Marmite and Bovril !! But I used to suck on boullion cubes as a kid.


 I did the same thing as a kid.......haven't tried Marmite, Vegemite, Promite or Bovril but I think I might give it a go someday. Now to find a way to smuggle in some of all so that I can do a taste test!!!


----------



## jennyema (Oct 23, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> You thinkin' like an attorney again????


 
Not really.  Just hadn't heard of making "beef tea" with Marmite.  That's sort of like tea and toast all in one!


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 27, 2006)

Beef tea AKA Hot OXO, great with a little black pepper and some toast to dip in it 

Vegamite, Marmite, bovril etc, I love em all, except I put Loads on toast or crumpets and Then I put the butter on, that way you get more of it 

I`ve even done crushed OXO cubes on toast before now.
and since I`m suposed to be on a Gout diet, it`s something I certainly "forget" to tell my doctor about


----------



## goboenomo (Oct 27, 2006)

So... what does that stuff taste like?
It looks kinda nasty. 
Is it close to jam.. or is it actually jam.


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 27, 2006)

it`s Like marmite, but it`s coarser, like it has granular bits in it, it`s also much harder to spread than marmite.
tastewise it`s lovely 

BTW, isn`t Folic acid extremely good for you also? in fact here in the UK, all pregnant women are Given this to take during pregnancy. I don`t see what the big deal is in all honesty????.


----------



## goboenomo (Oct 27, 2006)

Just to make it difficult.
Ive never heard of marmite.


It almost looks like molasses.
Could that be it?


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 27, 2006)

it ressembles it in appearance, but that`s as far as it goes.

have you ever done a beef roast and seen the dark brown mollases type material left in the pan? ever tasted that?
that`s very similar to Marmite 
it`s Salty to taste, but that doesn`t do it justice as a single word.


----------



## goboenomo (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh alright.
Hmm.
That doesn't sound very good.
:P

I'll  stick with jam.



Thanks


----------



## phinz (Oct 27, 2006)

You used to be able to get Vegemite in little spread packets (they looked like those plastic pats of butter) at Outback Steakhouse. I guess you can't anymore.

I never cared for the stuff myself.


----------



## goboenomo (Oct 27, 2006)

Ive never eaten there. I know of it. I get discounts there because it's owned by Cara foods along with Montanas, Swiss Chalet, Harveys, Milestones, and Second Cup.


----------



## Alix (Oct 27, 2006)

Gobo, Outback is not as good as the Keg, don't bother. And did I hear you say you get discounts at SECOND CUP!! Wanna be my new best friend? LOL. 

Oops, sorry to hijack. Back to the vegemite chat.


----------



## phinz (Oct 27, 2006)

OSI Restaurant Partners Inc., headquartered in Tampa, Florida was founded in 1988 by those who believe in hospitality, sharing, quality, being courageous and having fun! OSI Restaurant Partners Inc. is a company of restaurants that owns and operates Outback Steakhouse units throughout the U.S. as well as Carrabba's Italian Grill, Lee Roy Selmon's, Cheeseburger in Paradise and Bonefish Grill. The Company also operates through joint venture agreements and existing franchise agreements additional Outback restaurants (including International locations), additional Carrabba's Italian Grill locations, Fleming's Prime Steakhouse & Wine Bar and Blue Coral Seafood & Spirits. OSI Restaurant Partners Inc. also has a joint venture development relationship with Roy Yamaguchi, the chef and creator of Roy's Restaurants located in Hawaii, the U.S., and Japan.


----------



## goboenomo (Oct 27, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Gobo, Outback is not as good as the Keg, don't bother. And did I hear you say you get discounts at SECOND CUP!! Wanna be my new best friend? LOL.
> 
> Oops, sorry to hijack. Back to the vegemite chat.


 
Sure. :P

I had calamari the first time at the keg.

Maybe I'll try vegemite.
I dunno if Ill like it. But I'm open minded when It comes to food. Otherwise I wouldn't know how many foods I don't like.


----------



## phinz (Oct 27, 2006)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> BTW, isn`t Folic acid extremely good for you also? in fact here in the UK, all pregnant women are Given this to take during pregnancy. I don`t see what the big deal is in all honesty????.


 
It's kind of like our ridiculous cheese laws. Everything here is pasteurized until its dead in as many ways as possible.


----------



## Trip (Oct 27, 2006)

I've never even heard of vegemite... don't think there will be a huge loss...


----------



## attie (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't know what's going on, according to the US Gov. they haven't banned it, it was all just a media hype. Here's an article that we got about it.
http://www.theage.com.au/news/World/US-govt-denies-its-banned-Vegemite/2006/10/25/1161699372812.html


----------



## JGDean (Jun 19, 2008)

snopes.com: FDA Vegemite Ban


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 19, 2008)

JGDean said:


> snopes.com: FDA Vegemite Ban


 
I just Googled it and there are quite a few USA based online retailers with it in stock for ordering.

So it's not banned afterall.


----------



## luvs (Jun 19, 2008)

it's not banned; i just ordered 400 grams of vegemite.


----------



## zzrdvark (Jun 19, 2008)

So adding folate to food is _banned_ by the FDA because of birth defects, etc _except in breads and cereals_?  Alcohol causes birth defects. The laws here are just bizarre sometimes.

I've heard that vegamite is very if you aren't used to it. But it's really popular in Australia.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 19, 2008)

Good lord, talk about resurrecting an old thread


----------



## luvs (Jun 19, 2008)

yeah, i shared that sentiment, tattrat.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 19, 2008)

Which lasts longer? Vegemite or this thread?? LOL.

~ I Come from the land down under...~


----------



## attie (Jun 19, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Which lasts longer? Vegemite or this thread?? LOL.
> 
> ~ I Come from the land down under...~


  Vegemite by a long time but not around my household, it's indestructible


----------



## knight76 (Jun 20, 2008)

Just on the Outback Steakhouse.

We ate there when we were over there. This one was in Washington somewhere.

Anyway, we had some nice steaks with seasonal vegetables. After all the take away food we had been eating whilst on holidays we were hungry for some good old fashioned veggies. Out comes the steaks, with a pile of Brocoli. No other veggies were seasonal apparently.

Vegemite is awesome. You can't have too much of it though, a thin smear on toast is nice. Get it too thick and you can't taste anything else. It's definately a unique taste.


----------



## expatgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

knight, you're a hoot.........then I saw you were an Aussie...that there already makes you funny........never met a boring Aussie.......ever........ok to be serious.......we were given a jar of vegemite by some outgoing Scots.........that stuff sat in our fridge for the next 3 years.......none of us could throw it out......why..... it belonged to Malcolm and Gillian.......who knows they might come back......and when we finally threw it out I swear that it was grinning..........


----------



## Rom (Jun 21, 2008)

hahaha my friend came  over from Italy and some gave her Vegemite to put on her toast, she thought it was Nutella...*she LOVES Nutella*..and we all know what u do with nutella u love...need i say more....


----------



## knight76 (Jun 21, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> knight, you're a hoot.........then I saw you were an Aussie...that there already makes you funny........never met a boring Aussie.......ever........ok to be serious.......we were given a jar of vegemite by some outgoing Scots.........that stuff sat in our fridge for the next 3 years.......none of us could throw it out......why..... it belonged to Malcolm and Gillian.......who knows they might come back......and when we finally threw it out I swear that it was grinning..........



And it was still as good as the day the scots left it there I'd wager. I think they measure vegemite's use by date by half life.

I just checked my jar in the cupboard, printed on the side of the jar was "For use by date, see bottom of jar". On the bottom was nothing, completely blank. I think the idea here is, if you can see the bottom of the jar when digging out some vegemite, you are near the use by date.

Here is another America story from my trip. I was over there in Hollywood and taking some pics of this nice mustang in a parking lot. Anyway, these people walk by and say hello, I say the usual G'Day back and wham, this guys eyes light up, turns to his family and practically yells out, hey this guy is australian. Then the kids and wife run over and im some sort of celebrity for a few minutes, took my photo and all. I just know im plastered in some family photo album somewhere with the inscription, "The Aussie" as some sort of symbolic representation of all australians.

So did you actually taste the vegmite? I am assuming you did and that is why it was still there 3 years later? But come on, throwing it out was a terrific waste of resources. You could have used that for any number of things, tyre black for that new tyre shine, boot polish, a lubricant for various machine parts! Or maybe as a threat of punishment for the kids, "You kids behave now or it's vegemite for breakfast!", or, "If I hear you kids swear one more time Im gunna wash yer mouth out with vegemite" to which the kids answer, "Please mum, can't we have the soap?".


----------



## expatgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

i'm still laughing............i swear you Aussies are hilarious...and I'm not kidding.......I''m sure that there was an inscription in their book...........an Aussie inroduced me to terms that can't be repeated here,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Adillo303 (Jun 21, 2008)

Knight76 - Did thay ask youhow many crocs you wrestled? Just kidding - AC


----------



## expatgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

no, knight, I never tasted the vegemite.....I guess I kept my language clean so I never had to have my mouth  wiped out...........the stuff looked disgusting anyway.....I can see where the threat would have been a deterrent.................we only threw it out cause we were moving away...........


----------



## knight76 (Jun 22, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> Knight76 - Did thay ask youhow many crocs you wrestled? Just kidding - AC



No cos I wasnt wearing my steve irwin pants. I was trying to blend in.

I gave up wrestling crocs a few years back now, I only have to deal with them when they get into the garage because they can really make a mess in there. It's not really too hard, you just got to jump on em and hold their mouth shut then chuck em out. Crocs have strong jaws when closing them but relatively weak jaws when opening their mouths.


----------



## Rom (Jun 22, 2008)

Remind me not to holiday in ur part of NSW lol....at least they knock on the garage door in my parts..that way, at least i am ready  for  them lol


----------



## Cath4420 (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry I have been away for so long.

Knight, we have vegemite in our emergency medical kit!!!!


----------



## expatgirl (Jun 23, 2008)

it looks like it could solve the world's worst rash


----------



## expatgirl (Jun 23, 2008)

Cath4420 said:


> Sorry I have been away for so long.
> 
> Knight, we have vegemite in our emergency medical kit!!!!


why?????????have you tasted this stuff?????


----------

